# Sheraton Flex Questions



## Jenn897 (Jul 14, 2016)

I am currently staying at the Westin Kierland Resort and got "suckered" into purchasing their timeshare which I now know,is called Sheraton Flex. I mistakenly thought we were purchasing the Westin Points to use anywhere.  I plan on rescinding my purchase in writing as soon as I get home.
I am still confused on what this program is and what it offers??? Is this program even worth it at a discounted price.  I purchased 67,100 star options.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what and where to buy something less expensive that gives me the flexibility to stay at the Kierland when I want along with other Starwood Properties?

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

You should rescind - there are far less expensive options on the resale market.

*** Be aware that your recession letter must be postmarked within 7 days of the date you signed the contract.  More Info:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493

You can buy a "mandatory" VSE timeshare week with Staroptions on the resale market at the following resorts:

* Harborside at Atlantis
** Vistana Villages (Bella and Key West phases only)*
* Westin St. John (Virgin Grand - Hillside only)
* Westin Ka'anapali & Westin Ka'anapali-North
* Westin Kierland Villas 

The least expensive mandatory resort is Vistana Villages - you can often buy resales there for less than $1,000.

(Mandatory = a deeded week that has Staroptions on the resale market.)

67,100 Staroptions is only enough for a studio during high season - I recommend that you buy a deed with at least 81,000 - enough for a 1 bdm.

You need to do your research before you buy, because there are different unit sizes and seasons.  You want to buy a high season dead, to get the most Staroptions.

High Season: (Platinum) weeks 6-17, 23-34, 39-47, 51-62 

Low Season:  (Gold) weeks 1-5, 18-22, 35-38, 48-50

VSE FAQ:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63224


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 14, 2016)

Buying a small one bed at WKV will be most up front but cheaper for MF ($546)

Alternately a Sheraton Vistana Villages (Belly or Key West Phases) 2 bed platinum will come in at 81k points or gold plus for 67.1k. ($1167)

Both cheaper to aquire but higher maintainance fees.


----------



## Jenn897 (Jul 14, 2016)

To rescind it says I have 7 days. Do I have to overnight it or just mail it out certified by the 7th day? Can I just hand write a letter today from my hotel room and put it in the mail today instead of waiting until I get back home to type and mail out from there?

Where do you suggest looking for something to purchase for 81,000 points that gives me the flexibility to stay at the Westin Kierland, harbor side in Bahamas and Westin in Hawaii at the best rate and what should I be looking for when. Purchasing these? Anything to "be aware " of.  I know I don't have the ability to transfer to Starwood points buying resale but the transfer rate is so low it wouldn't be worth it to transfer anyway.  I assume all come with a deed but are they all no considered "Sheraton Flex"? Or can I purchase something besides Sheratin fell and get the flexibility i want? Thanx, again for your help! I should of come here before I bought but I wasn't planning on buying at the time.  I do rent year,y at the Kierland and vacation 2 times a year so this at the time seemed like a good decision !


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 14, 2016)

While costly for resale - I find the 1Bd large (801K) WKV to be of good value - I own 2, and quite happy with them - they are running about $10K if you can find one.

question: how many floors are the WKV buildings? 3 or 4?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

Jenn897 said:


> To rescind it says I have 7 days. Do I have to overnight it or just mail it out certified by the 7th day? Can I just hand write a letter today from my hotel room and put it in the mail today instead of waiting until I get back home to type and mail out from there?



It has to be POSTMARKED within 7 days - *not received* - it doesn't matter when they receive it.  

You can certainly hand write the letter, but you need to take it to the post office and mail it with a trackable method so you have proof that you mailed it.  

****There are instructions in you purchase documents for rescinding - you need to follow them exactly.*



> Where do you suggest looking for something to purchase for 81,000 points that gives me the flexibility to stay at the Westin Kierland, harbor side in Bahamas and Westin in Hawaii at the best rate and what should I be looking for when. Purchasing these? Anything to "be aware " of.  I know I don't have the ability to transfer to Starwood points buying resale but the transfer rate is so low it wouldn't be worth it to transfer anyway.  *I assume all come with a deed but are they all no considered "Sheraton Flex"? *Or can I purchase something besides Sheratin fell and get the flexibility i want? Thanx, again for your help! I should of come here before I bought but I wasn't planning on buying at the time.  I do rent year,y at the Kierland and vacation 2 times a year so this at the time seemed like a good decision !



You don't need to buy Sheraton Flex *at all* - Westin Kierland Villas, the Hawaii resorts, and Harborside are NOT even in the Sheraton Flex program.

You just need to buy a mandatory resort with Staroptions - listed in my previous post.  Mandatory resorts have Staroptions that can be used at any VSE resort.

There are many places to buy timeshare on the resale market.  TUG is one (see the Marketplace link at the top of the page.)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

> I assume all come with a deed but are they* all *not considered "Sheraton Flex"?



These are the only resorts in the Sheraton Flex program:

Sheraton Vistana Resort (FL-Orlando)
Sheraton Vistana Villages (FL-Orlando)
Vistana's Beach Club (FL-Jensen Beach)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (AZ-Scottsdale)
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (SC-Myrtle Beach)
Sheraton Steamboat Springs (CO-Steamboat Springs)

*That means that if you buy Sheraton Flex, these 6 resorts are all you "home resorts" but NOT the resorts that are not in this group.

So owning Sheraton Flex gives you no advantage if you want to go to Hawaii, Harborside, or WKV.

***Clarification:

- Home resort reservations can be made 12-8 mos. before check-in.

- Staroption reservations can be made 8 mos. before check-in.

So, with Flex Options, you won't have the home resort priority for Maui, HRA, or WKV - they are not Flex Option resorts.


----------



## Jenn897 (Jul 14, 2016)

The WKV have buildings that are both 3floors and 4 floors.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

One more note - this may all be very confusing, and conflict with what the sales people told you.

That's mostly because the sales people lie, mislead, and exaggerate to make the sale.  

They can get away with it because the contracts say that "verbal statements are not binding."

Unfortunately, you cannot believe anything they say - unless it is in writing.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 14, 2016)

Jenn897 said:


> The WKV have buildings that are both 3floors and 4 floors.



Thanks - I thought I stayed on 4th floor in B7
Is it B1 and B2 that have 3 floors - and the others 4 floors?

Rescind...Research...Resale


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 14, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> These are the only resorts in the Sheraton Flex program:
> 
> Sheraton Vistana Resort (FL-Orlando)
> Sheraton Vistana Villages (FL-Orlando)
> ...



Back to the OP...

Maybe I have it wrong (don't know that much about VSE Flex system...), but if you buy FOs from VSE - they can be used at 8 months out at VSN resorts - it is those limited resorts in Flex at 8-12 months.

Looking at a full page ad in II summer magazine that implies this...

or do you mean resale FOs?
Regardless - rescind.  Never buy something of consequence w/o researching first (yet... guilty).

I love all these new acronyms... 
time for an upgrade of the Acronym post? :ignore:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1470267&postcount=9

Wow! - I was just looking at acronym thread - amazing how much has changed in 3 years...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

Resale Flex Options are voluntary - can only be used at the 6 Flex Option resorts - not a good deal at all.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 14, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Resale Flex Options are voluntary - can only be used at the 6 Flex Option resorts - not a good deal at all.



That is what I thought - thread above and it sound as if FO even from VSE couldn't be used thru VSN (not true).  The OP bought FO from VSE - so these FO would have VSN access at 8 months. So... not an outright lie.

still not a good deal... but certainly better than resale FO when upfront cost is not considered.

just keepin' it 100...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

I was making a different point: The 6 Flex resorts are the only* home resorts.*

So there is no _advantage_ to buying Flex from VSE if you want to reserve WKV, HRA, and the Hawaii resorts.

***Based on all of the OP's other posts, I don't think she realized that she didn't have _equal access to ALL of the resorts with Flex Options_ - no doubt this was intentional on sales part.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 14, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Re-read my post - it says that the 6 Flex resorts are the only* home resorts.*
> 
> So there is no _advantage_ to buying Flex from VSE if you want to reserve WKV, HRA, and the Hawaii resorts.
> 
> ***Based on all of the OP's other posts, I don't think she realized that she didn't have _equal access to ALL of the resorts with Flex Options_ - no doubt this was intentional on sales part.



I read it - I was clarifying because it was somewhat written as interpreting VSN was not available - it is.  Calling them Home Resort - didn't caveat  ability to use in VSN which we know about, but not all get it - see OP#1

Also - there is an advantage between Flex from VSE vs. Flex resale (ability to use VSN) - YES, I know that the same can be done with resale M, but it is not up to Sales to tell a buyer about resale M resorts - or resale Flex for that matter.

and yes - I am sure Sales made it sound like VSN reservations were a certainty - I am not arguing, but sounded as if all of Flex only had those 6 resorts. sorry, that is how I read it.

can we stop this back-forth? i was just clarifying to OP that they did have access to VSN if FO bought from VSE


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

Dave -  Sorry I wasn't clear -  I was answering this question - in which the OP asked if all resorts were Flex Option resorts:


> I assume all come with a deed but are they* all *not considered "Sheraton Flex"?



And I responded - "These are the only resorts in the Flex Option program blah, blah, blah..."

I will add the quote to my post, for clarity.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 14, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> While costly for resale - I find the 1Bd large (801K) WKV to be of good value - I own 2, and quite happy with them - they are running about $10K if you can find one.
> 
> question: how many floors are the WKV buildings? 3 or 4?


At 10k they are proportionally more than the 2beds!!


----------



## Jenn897 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have no idea what all this back and forth means but all j know is I am more confused than what I was before. I just want to have some options when traveling and I like the Westin resorts. I would like access to Westin Kierland and Bahamas and Hawaii and a few others if possible. The Sheraton flex that I bought (and mind you they never mentioned the words Sheraton flex to me) only gives me access to these at the 8 month mark if Avilable if I am reading this right,  I am just trying to figure out what I can purchase now to satisfy my needs but you have confused me more! Lol


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

Jen - It can be overwhelming at first - you should not rush into anything.



> The Sheraton flex that I bought (and mind you they never mentioned the words Sheraton flex to me) *only gives me access to these at the 8 month mark if Avilable*



Yes - This is always true with ALL *Staroption reservations* - _whether you buy them from the developer or on the resale market._  The reservation window opens at 8 mos. before check-in for all resorts in the VSE system, and reservations are never guaranteed.   

*Here is a summary of what has been posted above:*

You can buy a VSE timeshare with Staroptions on the resale market for a fraction of what the developer is asking.

But, there are only 5 VSE timeshares that have Staroptions when purchased on the resale market.

* Harborside at Atlantis
** Vistana Villages (Bella and Key West phases only)*
* Westin St. John (Virgin Grand - Hillside only)
* Westin Ka'anapali & Westin Ka'anapali-North
** Westin Kierland Villas *

Generally, only 2 of them are recommended for purchasing for Staroptions, because the other 3 are too expensive:

1)  Vistana Villages (Bella and Key West phases only) - much cheaper to buy, but higher yearly maintenance fees. (Estimate - less than $1,000)

2)  Westin Kierland Villas - more expensive to buy, but lower yearly maintenance fees.  (Estimate - $10,000 for a one bedroom)​
With these Staroptions, you can make reservations at all of the VSE resorts, from 8-0 mos. before check-in, as available.

Some weeks cannot be reserved with Staroptions, like Christmas and New Years week at some resorts, and sometimes the prime holiday weeks like President's week, Easter week, and the 4th of July week aren't available with Staroptions - because the owners have already reserved them.  But most non-holiday weeks are available right at 8 mos. before check-in.

This is exactly how you make a_ Staroption reservation_ with Flex Options - it's just a lot cheaper when you buy resale.

There are many places where you can buy timeshares on the resale market - websites like TUG, Redweek, and eBay are often mentioned.

There are also reputable timeshare brokers who sell timeshares.  You will pay more if you buy from a broker, but they will walk you through the process and protect your from fraud and mistakes, which can be very helpful the first time.

67,100 Staroptions is only enough for a studio during high season at the most popular resorts.  It is usually recommended that you start with at least 81,000 Staroptions which is enough for a 1 bdm.  You can add more Staroptions later, if you like it.

When you buy a deeded timeshare, you will receive a legal deed in your name, registered with the County Registrars Office, just like when you buy a home.

Every year - around November, you will receive a bill for the next year's maintenance fee which is usually due in early Jan.

Also - if you haven't already done so, you should "study" the FAQ:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63224


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

[Edited for clarity]

What are you *losing* by not buying Flex Options from the developer? - NOT MUCH:

*1.  If you buy Flex Options from the developer:*  you can reserve these 6 resorts at *12 mos.* before check-in (all other resorts at 8 mos.)

Sheraton Vistana Resort (FL-Orlando)
Sheraton Vistana Villages (FL-Orlando)
Vistana's Beach Club (FL-Jensen Beach)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (AZ-Scottsdale)
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (SC-Myrtle Beach)
Sheraton Steamboat Springs (CO-Steamboat Springs)

*2. If you buy Flex Options from the developer:*  you can convert to Starpoints (hotel points.)

That is about it....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> So, what do you lose if you don't buy Flex Options from the developer? - NOT MUCH:
> 
> 1.  You *can't* make reservations at 12-8 mos. before check-in at these resorts (you have to wait until 8 mos. before check-in to make reservations at all resorts.)
> 
> ...



I think you mean to say "can". That is a pretty big difference. Also, since resale HomeOptions are voluntary, you can't book any of the other properties at < 8 months. Not being able to make reservations at any of the other SVN resorts is a big hit for resale.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2016)

I was posting the 2 things the OP would lose if they buy resale - in other words what they *can't *do.

I'm not comparing it to buying Flex Options on the resale market - I'm recommending buying a mandatory resort with Staroptions.

I've got a double negative going - let me try to re-word it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I was posting the 2 things the OP would lose if they buy resale - in other words what they *can't *do.
> 
> I'm not comparing it to buying Flex Options on the resale market - I'm recommending buying a mandatory resort with Staroptions.



It was confusing, because they CAN make reservations at 8-12 months at the properties they listed if they owned resale flex. I think I get it now though. You were comparing buying resale mandatory instead. I would agree, resale mandatory is the better option over voluntary resale flex.


----------

